# NEU Jack Wolfskin Moab Jam 22 Rucksack, mit Rechnung



## urmel511 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke Hood.de ist auch ok  (man muß ebay ja nicht unnötig Gebühren in den Rachen werfen ...)


----------



## urmel511 (7. November 2011)

Mein Käufer wollte nun doch nicht ..

http://www.hood.de/angebot/43408251/jack-wolfskin-moab-jam-22-unbenutzt-neu-mit-rechnung.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

